# MAF Deletes!



## Gaijin_32 (Mar 9, 2019)

Looking for some maf deletes for my bnr32. Took a shot at using some 3D printed ones but they collapsed under the heat in the engine bay. Looking to get a set ASAP! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

have you tried RB Motorsport?


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a set of aluminium ones if your still after some


----------



## Gaijin_32 (Mar 9, 2019)

DeanoGtr said:


> have you tried RB Motorsport?




Thanks! They sorted me out and got them to my door today! If anyone is looking for quality maf deletes, these are great quality! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

